# Time to try some thing new. My 12 week 5x5 experiment.



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been training for a long time now and recently I have become a little frustrated with my progress in the gym. This has not been helped by a recent bout of depression for which I am still receiving treatment. Following starting a course of anti-depressants the side effects caused some serious problems with my diet and training and over the last two and a half weeks I have gone from 12st6 to 11st10. I have been reading around and I came across an artical of 5x5 training which is something I have never tried before and so I thought why not give it a go. Iv nothing to loose and a change is as good as a rest.

I have designed a very simple training programme based on lifting 3 times a week and only doing 3 exercises per session. All of the exercises will be compound movements designed to improve my strength and power with the hope of adding some much needed muscle along the way. The training will look like this:

Workout 1

Hang Clean and Press

Bent Row

Squat

Workout 2

Chins

Dips

Deadlifts

I will simply alternate between the two workouts trying to add weight on every session if possible.

As for diet I will be eating 3200 calories a day to start and this will change as required. Macro split will be roughly 40% carbs, 32% protein and 35% fats.

During the 12 week run I will be recording my progress both in trems of strength gains and muscular development.

Here are some recent photos to use as my starting point. Taken at the end of October.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

sreonglifts have an app mate its sound to use and ligs and calculates everything for you, have a butchers


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Will do, thanks. I based a lot of my research around a routine I think was used by Reg Park's. I like the simplicity of the workouts but after a few trial sessions I have realised they are far from easy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just finishing my pre-workout meal then Im off for my first proper session of the 5x5 routine.

Chins, dips & deads.

I will report weights and reps when I get back.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

5X5 is no joke mate- used to improve my bench and had some good gains- my only problem I had is I felt I lost some endurance on it like I really struggled to lift for reps after so now I have gone back to 12x4 to consolidate those gains but planning on getting on back on it to help break my plateau.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

2 of my most loved exercises in that workout today mate. Dips and deads are always ones I look forward to doing, was never any good at chin ups though. Good luck bud hope the training goes well.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I do 5x5 for three months every year, it is excellent at gaining quality muscle and gives your body a depth and thickness other routines do not. But only do it for three months. Then change back to the "norm"


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Workout 1 over and boy was it tough but I managed to hit every rep of every set so next time I will increase the weights on all exercises.

10 mins warm up on rower just to loosen up the joints.

Chins (used gravitron as I can not yet do 5 sets of 5 unassisted)BW -10kg, 5x5

Dips BW+16.25kg, 5x5

Deads 105kg, 5x5

To be honest even though I finished about 15 mins ago I still breathing heavy.

Looking forward to Thursdays session squats, hang clean and press and bent row.

Weight has increased this week from 11st 10 to 11st 12. Only 8 lb more to go to get back to where I was.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Only just found this mate, was waiting for updates in the other one:/

5x5 can be hard work, but no one ever got where they are by doing the easy route, I'm sure your smash it up


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck bud...

Will be keeping a close eye on how it's done!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ballin said:


> 5X5 is no joke mate- used to improve my bench and had some good gains- my only problem I had is I felt I lost some endurance on it like I really struggled to lift for reps after so now I have gone back to 12x4 to consolidate those gains but planning on getting on back on it to help break my plateau.


I spent a long time dieting throughout this year and when I started to bulk I just wanted a very plain and simple routine to gain some strength and muscle. No messing around with isloation exercises, drop sets and all that type of stuff just plain heavy lifting.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> I do 5x5 for three months every year, it is excellent at gaining quality muscle and gives your body a depth and thickness other routines do not. But only do it for three months. Then change back to the "norm"


I will be running the 5x5 for 12 weeks then I will be looking to change thing around. I dont think my body could cope with more than 12 weeks at this intensity, todays workout was brutal and Im only just getting started.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Good luck bud...
> 
> Will be keeping a close eye on how it's done!


Thanks bud,

I will be busting my ass and giving 100% so if it doesn't work for me I cant say I didn't give it my all.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Workout 1 over and boy was it tough but I managed to hit every rep of every set so next time I will increase the weights on all exercises.
> 
> 10 mins warm up on rower just to loosen up the joints.
> 
> ...


I will post a short report in my main journal but this section is to track my progress in more detail.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I spent a long time dieting throughout this year and when I started to bulk I just wanted a very plain and simple routine to gain some strength and muscle. No messing around with isloation exercises, drop sets and all that type of stuff just plain heavy lifting.


Yea I like it because it's idiot proof and when you move up a weight level it's really motivating isn't it- especially when you hit a round number! Means you can't wait to get back in there and dominate it!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im a little sore around the traps today, must be from the deadlifts. Chest and shoulders feel a little tight but in a good way so I will be training tomorrow. I want to really focus on my squats as I feel they are laggging a little, by the end of the 12 week cycle I want to be pushing 100kg plus for all 5 sets but tomorrow I will start with 80kg and see how I go.

I will be taking a close look at my diet also as currently its a little hit and miss, I need to up my protein and water intake for sure but I find my diet is far better when Im at work as its structured around brakes so I eat at set times. When Im at home I get a little lazy and just snack on rubbish.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Will follow this with a lot of interest, mate. I'm going back and forth at the mo, whether to start 5x5 after Christmas, or do an upper lower split. Good luck with it, and hope you've got the depression under control.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

subbed, sneaky thread this one


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Will follow this with a lot of interest, mate. I'm going back and forth at the mo, whether to start 5x5 after Christmas, or do an upper lower split. Good luck with it, and hope you've got the depression under control.


what are your lifts like atm dude?

stronglifts or starting strength may be good idea to look into? i have a starting strength journal up thats working pretty well


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Im a little sore around the traps today, must be from the deadlifts. Chest and shoulders feel a little tight but in a good way so I will be training tomorrow. I want to really focus on my squats as I feel they are laggging a little, by the end of the 12 week cycle I want to be pushing 100kg plus for all 5 sets but tomorrow I will start with 80kg and see how I go.
> 
> I will be taking a close look at my diet also as currently its a little hit and miss, I need to up my protein and water intake for sure but I find my diet is far better when Im at work as its structured around brakes so I eat at set times. When Im at home I get a little lazy and just snack on rubbish.


5x5 is really good. So simple and effective. Check out my journal of mad cow 5/5 if interested mate. I'll follow this.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Im a little sore around the traps today, must be from the deadlifts. Chest and shoulders feel a little tight but in a good way so I will be training tomorrow. I want to really focus on my squats as I feel they are laggging a little, by the end of the 12 week cycle I want to be pushing 100kg plus for all 5 sets but tomorrow I will start with 80kg and see how I go.
> 
> I will be taking a close look at my diet also as currently its a little hit and miss, I need to up my protein and water intake for sure but I find my diet is far better when Im at work as its structured around brakes so I eat at set times. When Im at home I get a little lazy and just snack on rubbish.


5x5 is really good. So simple and effective. Check out my journal of mad cow 5/5 if interested mate. I'll follow this.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DigIt said:


> what are your lifts like atm dude?
> 
> stronglifts or starting strength may be good idea to look into? i have a starting strength journal up thats working pretty well


Where's your 5x5 thread Dig, iv looked everywhere?! Annoyingly, I think I actually saw it the other day! Lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Where's your 5x5 thread Dig, iv looked everywhere?! Annoyingly, I think I actually saw it the other day! Lol


it's in members journal section mate. should be on page 2- thereabouts?

wont be updated again until friday


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Will follow this with a lot of interest, mate. I'm going back and forth at the mo, whether to start 5x5 after Christmas, or do an upper lower split. Good luck with it, and hope you've got the depression under control.


Depression is reducing and Im feeling a lot more positive at the moment. Im enjoying the gym again and its nice to have something to feel good about. Once I finish my 12 weeks I may well swap to a PPL or something along those lines.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> subbed, sneaky thread this one


Sneaky, me ? never.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

NovemberDelta said:


> 5x5 is really good. So simple and effective. Check out my journal of mad cow 5/5 if interested mate. I'll follow this.


I will check into your journal later. I think its good to see what others are doing. Im a nosey git.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> it's in members journal section mate. should be on page 2- thereabouts?
> 
> wont be updated again until friday


Whats it called as I posted in what I thought was your journal, but Im not sure I got the correct one. Also how do I get to the members journal section ???


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Whats it called as I posted in what I thought was your journal, but Im not sure I got the correct one. Also how do I get to the members journal section ???


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/ <-----section

it's called starting strength training log - unassisted 170lb's

it says the name of the thread creator below the thread title


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will have a look later. Iv subbed so many journals that Im struggling to keep up, Im not sure what Iv posted in what journal.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I will have a look later. Iv subbed so many journals that Im struggling to keep up, Im not sure what Iv posted in what journal.


haha. i've only subbed the guys who are natural or on their first cycle as that is my peers who i would compare myself with and try to share or gain knowledge

no hurry to check out my journal theres not much on it yet, few weeks of progress should beef it up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I check out both natty and assisted journals as the basic princples of nutrition and training are the same. Iv gained a huge amout of knowledge on here and it keeps me motivated.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I check out both natty and assisted journals as the basic princples of nutrition and training are the same. Iv gained a huge amout of knowledge on here and it keeps me motivated.


careful reading juicers. more test increases protein synthesis and require less fat to make testosterone as it's gotten synthetically. some of the info may apply but just be careful


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Woke up this morning with a sore throat, runny nose and bangin head. I'll see how the day goes but may have to give the gym a miss. The only good thing is that when I get a cold I seem to be hungry all the time so bring on the food. Got jacket spuds, chicken fillets and a huge lamb hot-pot in the fridge. 

With a little luck I will feel better this afternoon and I will get my weights in.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows the 5x5 coming along ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck later mucker... Maybe a sweat out will work wonders


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mate when I felt like that the other day I took 1000mg of vit c a day n recovered very quickly, also a zinc supp is good for the immune system.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> hows the 5x5 coming along ?


Its very early days but since my trial sessions I have already gained on dips and deadlifts and after todays session I will hopefully add a few kgs to my clean & press and rows. Not sure about squats as I had to use the smith machine last time so I have no benchmark as yet. Squats are the main area I want to improve so I will be pushing as hard as I can.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Good luck later mucker... Maybe a sweat out will work wonders


Iv just took 2 paracetamol so I will give them half an hour to kick in then Im off to work up a good sweat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Mate when I felt like that the other day I took 1000mg of vit c a day n recovered very quickly, also a zinc supp is good for the immune system.


I will need to get some vit c as I was taking a multi vit but was told to stop as they could react with my meds, Im sure I will be fine with vit c though. I will read the leaflet to make sure.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back in from the gym and I had another good session, Im still fuffin and pantin. If nothing else these workouts will improve my fitness levels, I find cardio less exhausting.

Workout was as follows:

5 mins warm up on rower.

Squat 80kg 5x5 completed. Felt light but I know in a few weeks it will be a different story.

Bent Row 65kg 5x5 completed. Felt the squeeze in the mid back on every rep, I really enjoy this exercise.

Hang Clean&Press 42.5kg 5x5 completed. These were the most demanding exercise of the day, thought my heart was going to explode after these. Must be an amazing fat burner.

Cool down 5 mins on rower.

All done in less than an hour.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This afternoons session must have been a good one because my glutes and hamstrings are starting to ache already. Must be something to this 5x5 stuff.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Certainly looked the part mate...still in love with idea of the hang clean...

Once I'm done with my sessions I may well look into those bad boys.

Glad your suffering, in the nicest possible way of course


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

gotta add rows soon myself


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The hang clean and press is such an explosive movement that it demands a lot of effort and generated a huge amount of power. Its not a muscle building exercise as such, more a power movement. I think its on its way becoming one of my favorites, infact my entire programme uses movements I really enjoy. It certainly hepls when you look forward to going to the gym.

Just watched a Kai Green video "a day in the life" and its made me realise I need to get a grip on my diet, no more excuses for eating rubbish. There is no point training if my diet is not sufficent to support muscle groth.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've seen that, love Kai green stuff, try overkill and redemption both great docs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He talks a lot of sence, I enjoy his videos.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I will need to get some vit c as I was taking a multi vit but was told to stop as they could react with my meds, Im sure I will be fine with vit c though. I will read the leaflet to make sure.


what in the multi vit is likely to react with your meds mate, who told you this


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> what in the multi vit is likely to react with your meds mate, who told you this


 @dtlv and my GP said that high amounts of B vit could have an effect on the drug and how my body processes it. It's better to be safe and avoid them for now.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @dtlv and my GP said that high amounts of B vit could have an effect on the drug and how my body processes it. It's better to be safe and avoid them for now.


dtlv certainly knows his stuff, what strength B's are in your multi


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

B1 1.4mg

B2 1.75mg

B6 2mg

B12 2.5ug


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> B1 1.4mg
> 
> B2 1.75mg
> 
> ...


jesus that's low, they're really not going to effect anything. The standard strength ones i sell are

B1 50mg

B2 50mg

B6 50mg

B12 400ug


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not knowing what is considered high or low I just decided not to take the chance.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Not knowing what is considered high or low I just decided not to take the chance.


yeah i understand why you would mate, but believe me they are very low


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just checked and even the vitamine c is only 100mg.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just checked and even the vitamine c is only 100mg.


yep i think everything is going to be on the low side, if you like i could check through my books to see if there really could be any interaction with your meds, will only take a few mins


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wife has looked in her BMF book and it only says to avoid grapefruit. If you have the time and it's not a problem have a read and let me know.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Above should be BNF. Silly I-pod won't let me edit.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Above should be BNF. Silly I-pod won't let me edit.


no problem at all what are you taking


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This vitamin talk has got me thinking, I looked at my one and they all seem very low, but for example vit b6 is 2mg which is 142% rda, so why would u need 50mg?

What multi is recommended?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> This vitamin talk has got me thinking, I looked at my one and they all seem very low, but for example vit b6 is 2mg which is 142% rda, so why would u need 50mg?
> 
> What multi is recommended?


RDA's are meaningless, they are the minimum amount we need to prevent chronic illness, so vit C 60mg will prevent things like scurvy etc.

We train, we eat well, we are into health and fitness, therefore are requirements are much higher.

We can also use higher doses to get us through various illnesses, diseases and times of increased stress on our bodies and minds. B vitamins are massively important for the nervous system and so they are used when energy levels are low, when they are certain digestive problems and when we are under extra stress, amongst other things.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok makes sense, so shall I just take 5 a day of my multi?

Which one is higher in everything?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

faultline said:


> Ok makes sense, so shall I just take 5 a day of my multi?
> 
> Which one is higher in everything?


i think you need to judge by if you are staying well and adjust accordingly. There are some good makes out there, my fav is Solgar, great quality and well absorbed, there's also biocare, higher nature, quest and others. i'm not a fan of vitabiotics or seven seas and certainly not supermarket own brands.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im taking Sertraline its an SSRI from what I can gather.

I may have to invest in an alternative multi-vit when Iv finished my current tub. Mine are centrum advanced, I got from asda. Might have to get some more BBing based ones. I only got them for when I was cutting as I had never thought I needed them in the past, I get plenty of fruit and veg in my diet so didn't see the need. Are they worth taking all year round ?

I have focused a lot on macronutriants and neglected my micronutriants. Any good reading material available on the net ???


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Im taking Sertraline its an SSRI from what I can gather.
> 
> I may have to invest in an alternative multi-vit when Iv finished my current tub. Mine are centrum advanced, I got from asda. Might have to get some more BBing based ones. I only got them for when I was cutting as I had never thought I needed them in the past, I get plenty of fruit and veg in my diet so didn't see the need. Are they worth taking all year round ?
> 
> I have focused a lot on macronutriants and neglected my micronutriants. Any good reading material available on the net ???


right just had a word with one of the technical departments that I deal with and they are in complete agreement with me, if anything B vits would be supportive with this type of med and there are definitely no contra-indications for their use.

I don't necessarily think that you need to take them all the year through, I certainly don't, just when I am placing more load/stresses on myself.

http://www.solgar.co.uk has some good links to information sites and are really top quality supps.

Hope this helps, if you have any questions just ask.

Mark


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In regards to the sertraline with some further research it seems b vits are associated with helping reduce headaches which are a common side effect in some people, so not a bad combo at all. As I said in my previous post (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/202601-foods-avoid-whilst-anti-depressants.html) the advice on the product label to avoid vits, that's likely a reference to the fact that certain b vits increase the rate of hepatic clearance of most SSRI meds from your system resulting in the drug having less effect overall. The degree of effect though obviously depends upon the specific medication, the dosage and the quantity of specific b vits consumed... and is even possible that part of the reason b vits help reduce sides from sertraline in some individuals is due to increasing the clearance of the drug.

However, B vits themselves do have a degree of antidepressant effect themselves in the sense that low mood and motivation is often associated with dietary insufficiency of these vits, and so supplementing to bring intake to a normal level can seem to have an antidepressant effect.

I personally wouldn't worry too much the warning not to take vits, but do discontinue taking both together if there are any issues, even if extremely unlikely there will be.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think from the low amount of the B vits contained in the multi-vits the effects would be hardly noticable, but the benefits from the other vitamins and minerals contained within may be worth continued use.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Was planning on going to the gym this morning but I have picked up a cold which has got onto my chest and made my asthma flare up. Always seem to be one step forward and two steps back.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Was planning on going to the gym this morning but I have picked up a cold which has got onto my chest and made my asthma flare up. Always seem to be one step forward and two steps back.


have you ever used eph before?

a popular method, using chest-eze tabs would help with asthma related problems. if you've still got the motivation to get down i'd recommend trying it out


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Isnt eph a weight loss aid ? If I loose any more weight Ill disappear....

Iv never really looked into things like eph but I have read that it can help in treatment of asthma. TBH my asthma isnt normally a problem but as soon as I get a cold you can be sure I will get a chest infection and off goes the asthma. I will just take it easy today and rest as my legs are still hurting from squats on thursday. Iv also been into town this morning and got some extra strength vit c - 1000mg per tab. Ill give them a go to see if they help.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Isnt eph a weight loss aid ? If I loose any more weight Ill disappear....
> 
> Iv never really looked into things like eph but I have read that it can help in treatment of asthma. TBH my asthma isnt normally a problem but as soon as I get a cold you can be sure I will get a chest infection and off goes the asthma. I will just take it easy today and rest as my legs are still hurting from squats on thursday. Iv also been into town this morning and got some extra strength vit c - 1000mg per tab. Ill give them a go to see if they help.


yeah people use it as a weight loss aid, but it's more of a performance booster. the weight loss aid is minimal i wouldn't worry about losing your gains lol

give it a go, it's excellent for clearing your airways :thumbup1: 20mg eph to 200mg caffiene and 50 or 75mg aspirin is the ratio(1:10:3). 1 chest-eze tab contains 18mg eph


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll google chest-eve. Never heard of the before. Breathing has improved but now I bringing up rubbish off my chest, Iv got to see the doc on monday to get my next lot of meds so might get her to look me over.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Shame about the cold mate, never mind, another rest day for you, those vit c tabs should help.

Something my polish mate swears by to cure colds is eat a couple of cloves of garlic, I've never tried it but u got nothing to lose (except fresh breath)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Feeling a little better today so thought I would go to the gym, as I went to get ready I could smell something bad. Had a look in the loo thinking one of the kids hadn't flushed but nothing there. Went into my sons bedroom and the cat had done the biggest, smelliest dump I have ever seen all over the nice white carpet. I thought about just leaving it and going to the gym but thought I had better clean it up just incase one of the kids found it. Its taken me an hour and a half to clean it. In the end I had to cut the patch out and throw it away. Now we need to replace the carpet...just what you want a week before Christmas.

Iv just finished but the gym closes at 2 so no chance of training today :cursing:

First thing tomorrow morining I will be beating the gym door down.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have spent my free time today working on formulating a new diet. I have worked it around a macro split of 35% each of protein and fat and 30% carbs, this worked quite well for my recent recomp so why change. I have based it around foods I know I can eat day in day out. I see no point in designing a diet I know I won't stick to with foods I don't enjoy. I will be eating 5 meals a day but the forth meal will change daily as this will be the main family meal where we all sit down as a together. I will post the diet in detail tomorrow when I can get on the laptop as the I-pod takes far too long.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nightmare with the carpet mate, we had the same thing when we first got the dog, we now have laminate.

What are you going for with the new diet, bulking?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning 

Just my 2ps worth but I read someone about issues using Chesteze over longer periods relating to the toxicity of the theophylline ingredient. ??


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah I'm sure its not too good for ya. Will have minimal effect on a healthy adult who regularly trains tho. I wouldn't recommend using it more than a couple times a week with a 4 week break after using it a few times but its g2g Otherwise. I took a dose before cardio yesterday it helps so much with breathing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My new diet will be to hopefully gain some muscle with minimal fat gains. I will start at 3000 cals and review each week and add more cals if and when required. As I said this is only a template and I can always modify as I go.

Meal 1

3 eggs / 2 sh-wheat or oats / whey shake / 1 tbs evoo in shake.

Meal 2

1 tin of tuna / 1 tbs mayo / 2 wholewheat bread / 2 tbs peanut butter.

Meal 3

150g chicken fillet / 125g rice / green beans or broccoli / 2 tbs peanut butter

Meal 4

Family dinner

Meal 5

whey shake / oats / 1 tbs evoo

This will all add up to 3000 calories. 35% fat 35% protein and 30% carbs. As said it is designed around foods I know I will be able to eat every day.

Any views please feel free to suggest alternatives or changes.

I will also be taking a multi vit & mineral sup along with flaxseed oil and fish oils.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dragged my ass of the sofa and made it to the gym this morning. Wasn't feeling too good but I just got on with it. Session went well again and my weight has increased by 1 lb since last week.

Chins

-5kg 5-5-5 then -7.5kg 5-5.

Had to drop to -7.5kg on the last two sets as I wasn't going to get the reps at that weight.

Dips

BW +17.5kg 5-5-5-5-5.

Chest was blasted after the final set.

Deadlift

107.5kg 5-5-5-5-5.

Found my knees turning in a little so adjusted my foot position to prevent it. All 5 sets felt good, hard but good.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fair play on the weighted dips mate, I flop about like a fish just going under my own steam.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The weights are starting to get difficult now, Iv probably only got a few kgs more to give on most of the exercises. I knew I would struggle with chins as I always have. The dips felt good today, I changed my body angle to lean forward a little more and it really hit my chest. Im not sure what to do when I stall ? Do I change the exercises or just stick with them and keep trying for that 1 more rep ? Any ideas ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just caught a look at my lats in the mirror and I can see some improvement in my lower lats, only slight but I can see it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Any improvement is a good start mate. Well done.

Secondly as for the dips/chins I can only see either squeezing out the extra reps or increasing the weight and lowering the reps to give you some space to build them up.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know my chins will stall first so I will stick with the weight for a few sessions and if nothing happens I may go for 5 x 3 reps for a while and then go back to the previous weight and see what happens. Hopefully the increase in calories will help.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

More fuel for the furnace


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

if you're stalling step 1: deload. drop the weight down and work back up to where you stalled and attempt to break it

if you don't break it, step 2: EAT MORE and deload

i'm puzzled as to why you are struggling with chins. you're using the assistance chin/pullup?

you look nice and lean so not a lot of extra weight to pull up. were your abs+biceps/forearms pre-exhausted? truly baffled:confused1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not struggling at the moment but it is getting more difficult as the assistance reduces. I don't think having a chest infection has helped either. I have always found chins very difficult but I will stick with them. I'm back at work tomorrow so will be eating better and more so that will help.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im now back at work so todays diet has been a little more structured, but I did have a few quality street ( about 6 or 7 ).

I have no idea about the calories in the sweets but the clean food added up to 2685 calories, 39% fat, 32% protein and 28% carbs. I would think with the sweets added I would be over 3000 calories. No training this evening but tomorrow is squats, bent row and clean & press.

Got the sweet thing out of my system now so should be ok until christmas day, the biggest cheat day of the year. There are no macros on christmas day !!!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Saves you going to bb hell then mate. Looking forward to the update tomorrow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thought I'd pop in while I'm up with the living, feel slightly better today, getting antibiotics tomorrow for my throat.

I always found in my old workplace that it helped with structuring meals and staying on track by eating at certain times.

Have a good workout tomorrow, I'll pop back in if I'm still breathing


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Thought I'd pop in while I'm up with the living, feel slightly better today, getting antibiotics tomorrow for my throat.
> 
> I always found in my old workplace that it helped with structuring meals and staying on track by eating at certain times.
> 
> Have a good workout tomorrow, I'll pop back in if I'm still breathing


Hope you feel better mucker.

It's the weekends that scare the [email protected] out of me.... Mon-fri I know the grubs on the nail, come the family time culinary chaos could reign given the chance :blink:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just focus all my efforts mon to fri and have sat as a cheat day, sundays are a lot less hectic and so not too bad.

Just forcing down 200g chicken. 125g rice and a cup of green beans.....

Ready for tonights session.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back in the land of the living, so back in!

I've got alot of catching up to do in these journals.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

:bounce: No gyn tonight as I had a better offer... :thumb:

I will have to train thursday and friday to make up for missing tonight.

Diet wise today has been another good day although my carb intake was a little high as I was hungry at work yesterday so added some fruit to meals 2 & 3 today to prevent me snacking on sweets ( always a tub or two in our office this time of year ).

Total calories were just over 3000, 33% protein & fat and 34% carbs. Protein was almost 250g with only 35g from whey and the rest from real foods.

Anyway I will post workout tomorrow for sure.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

lucky git, been celibate now since sept fs lol

looking forward to tomorrows workout bud?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cant wait till tomorrow, Im ready to blast through another workout. With a little luck the improved deit over the last few days will have a positive effect and I will get all 5 sets completed for all exercises. No forget the little luck bit I WILL complete all sets.

I will also remember my 20p so I can weigh myself to see if Iv gained this week, if not I will go up to 3200 calories and see how that goes. If I have gained I will stick with 3000 untill I stall.

Im finding the diet very easy at the moment and could easily eat more but I down want to over do it and gain too much fat, I think between 0.5 and 1lb a week would be about right. Doesn't sound a lot but 0.5lb for 6 months would be almost a stone, Id be over the moon if I could gain 2 stone next year


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Cant wait till tomorrow, Im ready to blast through another workout. With a little luck the improved deit over the last few days will have a positive effect and I will get all 5 sets completed for all exercises. No forget the little luck bit I WILL complete all sets.
> 
> I will also remember my 20p so I can weigh myself to see if Iv gained this week, if not I will go up to 3200 calories and see how that goes. If I have gained I will stick with 3000 untill I stall.
> 
> Im finding the diet very easy at the moment and could easily eat more but I down want to over do it and gain too much fat, I think between 0.5 and 1lb a week would be about right. Doesn't sound a lot but 0.5lb for 6 months would be almost a stone, Id be over the moon if I could gain 2 stone next year


I would say good luck but by the sounds of it your not gonna need it mate....

If you can get those gains going that's gonna be some serious muscle bulk.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find if I go into the gym knowing exactly what I am doing with a positive mindset then my focus is there and the workout goes well.

Iv kept on top of my food today so should be another good day. Just munchin my way through 200g chicken, 125g of lime and chilly rice with a cup of broccoli and a good handful of mixed nuts.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I find if I go into the gym knowing exactly what I am doing with a positive mindset then my focus is there and the workout goes well.
> 
> Iv kept on top of my food today so should be another good day. Just munchin my way through 200g chicken, 125g of lime and chilly rice with a cup of broccoli and a good handful of mixed nuts.


that sounds absolutely delicious mate. lime and chilli! mm

wheres that diet you were gonna post up btw?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That bad boys going in my recipe book lol... Once you've explained it obviously.

And no "cook chicken with some lime" answers please, I'm after a Gordon Ramsey approach


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Diet is on page 6, third post down.

The rice is Tilda, only 99p for 250g packet. I have half a packet a day, just warm it up in the microwave at work.

Just about to have my pre-workout coffee...Then its show time.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

def doesn't look like a 3k cal diet to me

can you get the macro count for what you're eating bud?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will see if I can get the info from fitday later.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

"Digit cracks his knuckles, rolls up sleeves and sharpens pencil"


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Love those Tilda rices, but for me a kg of rice for the price of a 1 packet has to outweigh it


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> "Digit cracks his knuckles, rolls up sleeves and sharpens pencil"


hahahaha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just back in from gym and it was anoter tough session, made worse by my constant weezing. Chest infections and lifting weigts just dont mix but there was no way I was going to give in. So ventolin inhaler in hand off I went.

Squat

82.5kg 5x5 complete

Bent Row

67.5kg 5x5 complete

Clean & Press

45kg 5x5 complete

Still weezing now but at least I got my workout in. Off for a shower now, then I will check my food on fitday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh and I weighed myself and Im up 3lb to 12 stone 2 lb. :tongue:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just back in from gym and it was anoter tough session, made worse by my constant weezing. Chest infections and lifting weigts just dont mix but there was no way I was going to give in. So ventolin inhaler in hand off I went.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


Kudos for getting the session done mate.

How you finding those clean and press now?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

your lungs may be battered but muscles are working fine haha good job mate :thumbup1:

how are you feeling em rows?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Workout 1 over and boy was it tough but I managed to hit every rep of every set so next time I will increase the weights on all exercises.
> 
> 10 mins warm up on rower just to loosen up the joints.
> 
> ...


how long did this work out take, 25mins?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Oh and I weighed myself and Im up 3lb to 12 stone 2 lb. :tongue:


How tall r u pal?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

jaypricel19 said:


> how long did this work out take, 25mins?


yeah 25 mins resting between sets lol!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Just back in from gym and it was anoter tough session, made worse by my constant weezing. Chest infections and lifting weigts just dont mix but there was no way I was going to give in. So ventolin inhaler in hand off I went.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


Strong on those rows mate, r these 90 degree or 45?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> Strong on those rows mate, r these 90 degree or 45?


bent rows not parallel to floor :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The great row debate continues??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Love those Tilda rices, but for me a kg of rice for the price of a 1 packet has to outweigh it


After eating plain rice for a long time I find I need a little taste to my food and the packets are more convenient.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I use the Dorian Yates approach so just below 45 degrees. I just find it puts a lot less stress on my lower back.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jaypricel19 said:


> how long did this work out take, 25mins?


40 mins including 5 mins warm up and 5 mins cooldown. Quality not quantity :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 40 mins including 5 mins warm up and 5 mins cooldown. Quality not quantity :whistling:


Totally agree mate although I could spend hours playing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> How tall r u pal?


Only 5ft 8, just a little one.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> your lungs may be battered but muscles are working fine haha good job mate :thumbup1:
> 
> how are you feeling em rows?


Once I can breath properly I good to go.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Strong on those rows mate, r these 90 degree or 45?


I went real slow on the rows and got a good squeeze at the top. I love the rows...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Totally agree mate although I could spend hours playing


You dont grow in the gym so why spend more time in there than you need to. Get in, smash the weights, get out, GROW.

I used to spend up to 90 mins in there but I think that was a little too much. I seem to be making good progress on this new programme so I will stick with it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No training today but diet has been fairly good. 3100 calories 38% fat, 31% carbs and protein. 200+ g of protein again.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Diet looks good, will you be training much over the Xmas period or gonna have some time off?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> No training today but diet has been fairly good. 3100 calories 38% fat, 31% carbs and protein. 200+ g of protein again.


Nicely balanced mate...

How you boys gonna be finding the whole crimbo period diet?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will be taking Christmas day and boxing day off the diet and gym but I will still keep my protein high. As for training I will try for one on one off but this may be difficult with visiting family etc. Need to see when the gym is open over the holidays.

I will be returning to the GPs on Monday as my breathing is still difficult and the antibiotics haven't worked. May try for a session this afternoon but if not then tomorrow. My quads are still aching from thursday so no rush.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope the quacks get you sorted mate.

Sounds like you've got it planned.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well the plan was a quick blast round Asda then an hour in the gym. Not a chance, took 15 mins to find a bloody parking space and had to wait for a trolly. The place was packed and everyone was getting a little annoyed, as was I. It normally takes about 40 mins to do a full shop so I thought as I didn't need a lot I would be done in 20 mins. I left the house at about 11 and got back at 12.50. This has screwed my plans as now I have to train Sunday which means I rest Monday and the gym is closed Christmas and boxing day so I will be forced to rest for 3 days. Oh well..


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Little rest never hurt anyone mate, I've had 1 poor training sesh in 7 days but all my little aches n pains are gone and shoulders are no longer crunching.

I think a rest sets you up to push you on when your back at it.

As for me, I'll train tomorrow all being well then whenever I get the change over the Xmas period try for every other but we'll see.

Tbh I'm looking to new year to get some structure and consistency back into my training.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

faultline said:


> Little rest never hurt anyone mate, I've had 1 poor training sesh in 7 days but all my little aches n pains are gone and shoulders are no longer crunching.
> 
> I think a rest sets you up to push you on when your back at it.
> 
> ...


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

A short break over Christmas will probably do you good, even though your head doesn't think so.

Also, if your breathing is hard at present, again the rest will also help you to recover there.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know the rest will be good but iv lost a lot of time recently and am just getting going again.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know what you mean mate, I've just been out n done an impromptu workout coz I had a spare hour before I have to get ready for work, just feel behind after that illness.

Just get it in when you can mate, when you can't, eat and rest.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> I know what you mean mate, I've just been out n done an impromptu workout coz I had a spare hour before I have to get ready for work, just feel behind after that illness.
> 
> Just get it in when you can mate, when you can't, eat and rest.


That's my view too, if I can get 1 or 2 full body sessions a week over the next couple of weeks that'll do. Give me some time to heal a few niggly injurys too. Think I'm going to take the dog for some fasted hill running today.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I know the rest will be good but iv lost a lot of time recently and am just getting going again.


You'll smash it in the new year! Are you getting pb's yet, or are you still building up the weights?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its difficult to dertermine if Im getting PBs as I haven't really trained this way before. Iv had a look back at my training log and found some 1 rep max weights from early 2012.

Bench 105kg

Squat 150kg

Deads 157kg

My body weight was a lot higher then and I couldn't come close to those lifts now. On the big lifts my bests for this year are:

Squat 105kg 3x8 & 110kg x4

Deads 120kg 3x8 & 130kg x6

Mill Press 52kg 3x8 & 60kg x2

With some hard work I will be increasing all lifts in the new year.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Still done big old numbers mate. :beer:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As I spent most of this year on a diet strength hasn't increased a huge amount but my body shape has certainly changed. In 2013 I want to focus on gaining as much muscle as possible. Im not too worried about fat gains because I know I can diet down reasonably well although I wont let it get out of control.

Well todays session went well, I did have to take extra rest time between sets to catch my breath but I managed to get through it all.

Workout

Chins -5kg 5x5 completed. A slight increase as last week I couldn't complete all 5 sets with -5kg so next week -2.5kg then finally onto body weight.

Dips +18.75 5x5complete. Final rep of the last 2 sets was tough but I pushed through to finins all 5 sets.

Deadlifts 110kg 5x5 complete. I dont know why but these were fairly easy today, I changed my foot position to prevent my knees turning in and the weights just flew up.

Additional exercise.

Low cable flys. 10kg 2x10. I added these in just to try and bring up my upper chest area. No real weight just focus on a real good squeeze at the top.

All that's left to do now is eat and grow. Bring on the roast Beef dinner........


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicely done mate, you opting for a lean bulk?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good session mate, strong on those dips.

I find the same with deadlifts, sometimes there easy, next time I'm struggling on the warmup!

It is all down to how you set yourself up, form and for me, focus, if I'm not in the zone on the big lifts then there's no way they go up.

Enjoy the beef!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lean bulk is the idea, but even on a lean bulk there will be some fat gains but I want to make sure I eat as clean as I can. Previously I have tried to bulk and got fat then changed to cut and got skinny so started to bulk again. Its like a never ending cycle but this time I want to bulk properly for a long period of time.

The beef was very nice, but not as nice as the apple pie and custard that followed.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Spreading the crimbo well wishing early whilst I can mate, hope you and yours have a cracker.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been to the doc's and I'm now a dirty juicer. Iv been given some prednisolone for my chest. Doc said I have the worst chest she's seen for a while. Peakflow reading was 300 and should be 640, god knows how I got through my gym sessions in this state.

Any way happy christmas to you all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy xmas mate, hope you have a good one


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a wonderful Christmas, plenty of good food and just a few beers. Had a good rest and now ready to kick back into gear. The prednisolone has started to work and I'm feeling far better than I was 3 days ago, ready to hit the gym tomorrow.

Hope you all had a good Christmas.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Lean bulk is the idea, but even on a lean bulk there will be some fat gains but I want to make sure I eat as clean as I can. Previously I have tried to bulk and got fat then changed to cut and got skinny so started to bulk again. Its like a never ending cycle but this time I want to bulk properly for a long period of time.
> 
> The beef was very nice, but not as nice as the apple pie and custard that followed.


Be careful mate. I said feck it and bulked but now I regret it in a way and got really self conscious. Bulked from about 11,7 to 13,7 but now I'm down to about 13,1. Feck scale weight.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will monitor fat gains and if they start to get out of hand I will add in some cardio or modify my diet a little but I want to break out of the bulk/cut cycle which seems to get my nowhere. On the 5x5 my strength is increasing slowly session by session and the workouts are extremely intence and taxing so that should help keep the fat down and as the weights increase the calories burned per workout will also increase so that a bonus. As this is a 12 week cycle I will run the bulk and 5x5 until the end of march, that way I have given both the diet and training a fair go. After this cycle is over I will switch to a new system but that's a good way off yet and for now I will be 100% focused on what I am doing for now. If I don't get the results I'm after at least I will have learned from the experience and if I do get the results I can repeat the cycle in the future.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First session back and it felt great, breathing was back to normal and I flew through the workout. Not saying it was easy but I was enjoyable.

Workout:

Squat 85kg 5x5 complete

Clean & press 47.5kg 5x5 complete. These were extremely hard this week and it was difficult to get the last 2 reps of sets 4 & 5 up but they went eventually.

Bent row 70kg 5x5 complete. Welt fairly easy at first but last set was tough.

Finished of with 2 sets of cable rows to chest just to hit the upper back.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good workout mate, I'm aiming to train tomorrow but this bug is making a return, feeling crappy again, keep hitting the vits n see how I am tomorrow, just wanna get back the routine of it all!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like your back with a vengeance mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im ready for the new year now, in a strange way Im looking forward to going back to work so I can get back into a structured eating and training pattern again. Its difficult to maintain any consistancy over the holidays but come january its all guns blazing for a good stretch until mid march when I go on holiday. I will be sticking to the 5x5 workouts but may make a few minor mods to exercises. My main area of concern is my diet so I will be paying attention to that as I think without a proper diet my time in the gym is wasted.

I am toying with the idea of doing a recomp diet again as I had reasonable success earlier in the year and it would be nice to look good on the holiday photos for a change.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

My sentiments exactly... Loved being off but missing the regimented days.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a note to let you all know I have started a new 2013 journal that I will be keeping up to date with all my trials and tribulations.

Its called "2013 a new start for a new me"


----------

